
Singularity of Origin: a DNS rebinding attack framework - mrkoot
https://github.com/nccgroup/singularity
======
mrkoot
Blog post: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blogs/2018/august/singularity-of-origin-a-dns-rebinding-attack-
framework/)

